# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  2000 grafts - Dense pack - Dr Feller

## Spex

Here is an old hairline patient i found whilst delving through the archives looking for something - Thought it was worth a bump for new guys as i am sure a few of the vets may have already come across the particular result.
----------------
M.R. had been to large chain HT clinic with little results to show for it. 

He had been on propecia for several years which probably accounts for the fine miniturized hairs he had on the hairline prior to his surgery. These hairs refused to get any thicker, so he decided to try HT again. 

We did a dense pack, lateral slit, strip surgery on him of 2,000 FUs to frame his face and to provide the "puffy hair" look we strive for in each of our patients. 

If you look in the first set of photos you can use the beauty mark on the left side of his forehead as a reference point. Note the large distance between it and the actual hairline in the before, then compare this to the distance in the after photo. The miniturized hairs on his hairline act as a "filler" to make the hairline look thicker and more natural, so he was advised to continue his propecia.

----------

